# GTA V Release?



## mon0 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you want to get the news 0sec we invite everyone to join our IRC channel @ EFNET.
The release of Grand Theft Auto V will be announced in realtime there.

/j #NFORush

See you there fellas!

Edit:

Please dont ask for warez, downloads, links, torrents etc.. Thank you.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 12, 2013)

Err what?
It's September 17th, why hop onto IRC and get told that as well?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 12, 2013)

Come and join the party, best chan to talk about dicks on all of IRC!

edit: its talk about the 360/PS3 iso release not the official release


----------



## mon0 (Sep 12, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Err what?
> It's September 17th, why hop onto IRC and get told that as well?


 

Ye storedate.. but it will be leaked earlier for sure


----------



## signz (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes yes, come in and get your free cookies! Just click here.


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess it's time to go on http://nforush.net/new-scene-releases.html and start spamming F5


----------



## mon0 (Sep 12, 2013)

hehe. i´ve never seen such a hype. next one will be pokemon x y with similar hype.
cant wait for that one to be honest.


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 12, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Come and join the party, best chan to talk about dicks on all of IRC!
> 
> edit: its talk about the 360/PS3 iso release not the official release


 
How do you get to the IRC?


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/eKPo-Zr6_C/

Waiting.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 12, 2013)

It will probably leak tomorrow but I'm steering clear of all spoilers until my copy comes Monday/Tuesday!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is this in the USN?


----------



## weatMod (Sep 12, 2013)

mon0 said:


> Ye storedate.. but it will be leaked earlier for sure


 
p


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 12, 2013)

Meh. I'll wait till they announce the PC release. If this game doesn't come out for PC, it might as well not exist in my eyes.


----------



## Celice (Sep 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why is this in the USN?


Because it's a hyped game that many gamers are interested in, for entertainment's sake or for gaming's sake.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 12, 2013)

Celice said:


> Because it's a hyped game that many gamers are interested in, for entertainment's sake or for gaming's sake.


 
Still not news though.


----------



## Celice (Sep 12, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Still not news though.


I dunno--I'd consider those constant Xbox homebrew/firmware mods to not be news either.

It's all really based on what's the popular consensus on GBAtemp, it seems. You can have roves of people who have no problem with Ubisoft's new titleline up being posted, but then someone may think Terraria 1.2 is equally worth posting.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 12, 2013)

I remember when GTAIV leaked early and I took the game to work to play on my night shift. I had BBC Radio 1 on at the same time and they were hyping the game up on the news as it was to release the morning after my night shift.
They were asking people to text in about what excuse they would make up to get the day off work to play and I text them something like 'I got the game early and have been playing it for 2 days and it's amazing'. I then went to sort out some trailers at work in the weighbridge, when I got back to my office I had a missed call at like 5.30am.
I didn't think anything of it at the time but when I got home I googled the number and it was BBC Radio 1 lol must have wanted some info!
Missed my 5 minutes of fame!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 13, 2013)

Celice said:


> I dunno--I'd consider those constant Xbox homebrew/firmware mods to not be news either.
> 
> It's all really based on what's the popular consensus on GBAtemp, it seems. You can have roves of people who have no problem with Ubisoft's new titleline up being posted, but then someone may think Terraria 1.2 is equally worth posting.


 
Well releases are news, but the first post says is "if you want to get the news" which means this is not about the leak release but inviting people to wait for the release together.


----------



## Devin (Sep 13, 2013)

It's leaked. So far I'm 20% done on both discs.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 13, 2013)

Devin said:


> It's leaked. So far I'm 20% done on both discs.


 
You sure the torrent is legit? There are fake torrents that halfway through the download asks' you to fill out a survey and then when its done you get a virus + a copy of "The Cave".

If you did get the good torrent though, Sony and Microsoft are running around doing cruise control banning Consoles so dont do something stupid like Post images of your gamertag on vine like this guy.


----------



## Devin (Sep 13, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> You sure the torrent is legit? There are fake torrents that halfway through the download asks' you to fill out a survey and then when its done you get a virus + a copy of "The Cave".
> 
> If you did get the good torrent though, Sony and Microsoft are running around doing cruise control banning Consoles so dont do something stupid like Post images of your gamertag on vine like this guy.


 
Positive and this for the lack of a better analogy is "not my first time at the rodeo". Xbox gets disconnected from live and a throw away profile is made.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 13, 2013)

Devin said:


> Positive and this for the lack of a better analogy is "not my first time at the rodeo". Xbox gets disconnected from live and a throw away profile is made.


 
Lol, just checking. Excitement makes people stupid lately.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 13, 2013)

The Target I work at almost made a system error and sold the game last Tuesday instead of next Tuesday. Even though I have to come into work later that day, I'm getting there first thing in the morning and getting my reserved copy. Teehee.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 13, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> The Target I work at almost made a system error and sold the game last Tuesday instead of next Tuesday. Even though I have to come into work later that day, I'm getting there first thing in the morning and getting my reserved copy. Teehee.


 
why reserve it? Just put a copy under the register and buy it during your shift.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 13, 2013)

The Target I work at almost made a system error and sold the game last Tuesday instead of next Tuesday. Even though I have to come into work later that day, I'm getting there first thing in the morning and getting my reserved copy. Teehee.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 13, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> why reserve it? Just put a copy under the register and buy it during your shift.


 
Could, but I'm not allowed to, ESPECIALLY for big ticket items that people reserve. Quickest way to get fired. lol


----------



## T-hug (Sep 13, 2013)

The leak is legit people are going Quackers!
Personally I'm getting it for PS3 and now need to avoid spoilers!


----------



## Devin (Sep 13, 2013)

Just finished extracting the ISOs, installing Disc 1, and now I've booted up Disc 2. I'm ready..


----------



## Keylogger (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't find it...
Do you have a filename?


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah its been leaked for about 6 hours now. Just woke up with it done. Its even on A CERTAIN torrent site.

Grand Theft Auto V XBOX360-QUACK


----------



## Dr.Razor (Sep 13, 2013)

Just bought my ps3 copy  Just the time to drive back home and play 24 h straight


----------



## baggieman (Sep 13, 2013)

Chiejina said:


> yeah its been leaked for about 6 hours now. Just woke up with it done. Its even on Kick a** torrents.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V XBOX360-QUACK


 
yupp can confirm its out on kick a t


----------



## baggieman (Sep 13, 2013)

Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XboX360.RF-iND

nforush


----------



## mon0 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea.. still waiting for ps3 one ;P

But hey. While waiting... PES 2014 has been released:

http://nforush.net/forum/ps3-scene-releases/pro-evolution-soccer-2014-ps3-duplex/

Maybe GTA V by duplex is due now too, who knows.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thug said:


> The leak is legit people are going *Quackers*!
> Personally I'm getting it for PS3 and now need to avoid spoilers!


 
i c wut u did thar


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got the game on PS3 after a 2hrs wait... There was like 100 people waiting in front of a small store


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Meh... I'll be waiting for the far superior PC version.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> Meh... I'll be waiting for the far superior PC version.


 











That's on a 360. cry moar PC elitists.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> That's on a 360. cry moar PC elitists.


 
... am I supposed to be impressed? It looks no where near as good as GTA4 on the PC.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 14, 2013)

Here we go again...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> ... am I supposed to be impressed? It looks no where near as good as GTA4 on the PC.




Yeah...it looks worse. Plus ENB never looks that good when you're actually playing it in motion.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> *snip snip*
> 
> That's on a 360. cry moar PC elitists.


 
Indeed hopefully the PC version does look better.
That looks fairly below average.
By PC standards anyway. But then again GTAIV was a direct port AFAIR so people expecting it to look good on PC are just silly.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think my xbox is LT 3.0 ready, so I'm not about to even risk putting a burned xgd3 game in it. I'll just get it on tuesday.


----------



## Celice (Sep 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> Yeah...it looks worse. Plus ENB never looks that good when you're actually playing it in motion.


Looks great to me, for the settings I've been using these past four, five months.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 15, 2013)

i'm not buying this till GTA online comes out


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 15, 2013)

But you won't be able to get GTA Online for free if you wait till it comes out, I do not think. If you want some advice, I would say watch the Machina videos on Youtube pertaining to GTA Online, if you still feel on the fence about its features.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 15, 2013)

machina videos? hmmmmmmm... i'll check them out when i feel better...


----------



## idane (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been playing GTA V for the past couple of days on my PS3. So far the characters are more fun than those in GTA IV. In general, there are a few things that I find really good compared to past games:
1. Switching characters - I was very pessimistic about this, but so far it's been pretty cool - you play with one character, then you wonder what's up with the other, and then after a cool transition, you're controlling the other character. Also, when there are mid mission switches, it's usually done in a cool way.
2. Water - I am honestly amazed by the water in this game - it's one of the better implementations I've seen.
3. Shooting feels improved, as does the cover mechanic which feels pretty organic and not just tacked on.
4. Cops - Maybe I'm getting old, but it feels more difficult to lose the cops than in GTA4.

I'm planning to keep playing on PS3, at least until they do the right thing and release on PC, then I'll buy it and play the online portion. This really feels like the best GTA since SA, which I have to say I was nostalgic about driving next to CJs' house.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 15, 2013)

I meant Machinima... i keep messing up the name lol


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering, can you pirate this on PS3/360? Will online play be available if you play with a pirated copy?
OT: The more I see about it, the more I get hyped really. I didn't care one bit a few days ago, it's not on PC, so can't play it. But man, it looks soooo good, and it's in the same world as GTA SA!!!


----------



## Aqua1234 (Sep 18, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Just wondering, can you pirate this on PS3/360? Will online play be available if you play with a pirated copy?
> OT: The more I see about it, the more I get hyped really. I didn't care one bit a few days ago, it's not on PC, so can't play it. But man, it looks soooo good, and it's in the same world as GTA SA!!!




If you wish to play online, buy a copy of the game. Especially since its GTA V. You can pirate it from wherever, but you will not be able to play online. Well you can, but you'll be banned pretty quickly. So it won't be worth it at all on PS3/XBOX360


----------



## Devin (Sep 18, 2013)

Aqua1234 said:


> If you wish to play online, buy a copy of the game. Especially since its GTA V. You can pirate it from wherever, but you will not be able to play online. Well you can, but you'll be banned pretty quickly. So it won't be worth it at all on PS3/XBOX360


 
I doubt bans will come from 360 users with a burned copy. PS3 owners I'd imagine are a bit more susceptible due to CFW being like holding up a sign that says "Ban me". I've yet to try out a PS3 ODE but I'd assume if the ISOs were 1:1 with the disc itself without any modified bits it'd be just as safe as a 360 ODDE. There hasn't been a ban wave for the 360 in some time for flashed 360s and the only recent banning being for people playing Halo 4 early IIRC. As long as you've taken the right steps and have an iHas burner or ODDE you'll be fine going online on GTA V.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 18, 2013)

Aqua1234 said:


> If you wish to play online, buy a copy of the game. Especially since its GTA V. You can pirate it from wherever, but you will not be able to play online. Well you can, but you'll be banned pretty quickly. So it won't be worth it at all on PS3/XBOX360


 
Yeah no. I've been on a flashed xbox for a year or more without a single issue. GG being one of those spreading false shit about the modding scene.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 19, 2013)

Aqua1234 said:


> If you wish to play online, buy a copy of the game. Especially since its GTA V. You can pirate it from wherever, but you will not be able to play online. Well you can, but you'll be banned pretty quickly. So it won't be worth it at all on PS3/XBOX360





Devin said:


> I doubt bans will come from 360 users with a burned copy. PS3 owners I'd imagine are a bit more susceptible due to CFW being like holding up a sign that says "Ban me". I've yet to try out a PS3 ODE but I'd assume if the ISOs were 1:1 with the disc itself without any modified bits it'd be just as safe as a 360 ODDE. There hasn't been a ban wave for the 360 in some time for flashed 360s and the only recent banning being for people playing Halo 4 early IIRC. As long as you've taken the right steps and have an iHas burner or ODDE you'll be fine going online on GTA V.





Zaertix said:


> Yeah no. I've been on a flashed xbox for a year or more without a single issue. GG being one of those spreading false shit about the modding scene.


Yeah I might buy a copy, but it'll be expensive again, and if I can pirate it, I'd rather do that. I doubt I'll play the multiplayer a lot anyway.

A general hacking question; how hard is it to play pirated games, both offline/online on PS360, compared to the Wii. I had a Wii a few years back, and I would say it was VERY easy. 2/10 in difficulty, hardest part was seeing the differences in the firmwares and finding a correct HDD that worked with the Wii USB port. The online play, patching and playing was really really easy.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> That's on a 360. cry moar PC elitists.


 
What am I supposed to be looking at again? They both look pretty high quality to me.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> What am I supposed to be looking at again? They both look pretty high quality to me.


 

If you think that's "high quality", you haven't seen how good games look on PC. The above visuals are average at best.

This is what GTA looks like on PC:


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 19, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yeah I might buy a copy, but it'll be expensive again, and if I can pirate it, I'd rather do that. I doubt I'll play the multiplayer a lot anyway.
> 
> A general hacking question; how hard is it to play pirated games, both offline/online on PS360, compared to the Wii. I had a Wii a few years back, and I would say it was VERY easy. 2/10 in difficulty, hardest part was seeing the differences in the firmwares and finding a correct HDD that worked with the Wii USB port. The online play, patching and playing was really really easy.


 

It's about a 6/10 if you're completely new to the 360, just due to finding out your drive, buying the parts necessary for flashing, dumping and saving the keys, all the involved process of taking the system apart, all that jazz. But it's not THAAAAT hard.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 19, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> If you think that's "high quality", you haven't seen how good games look on PC. The above visuals are average at best.
> 
> This is what GTA looks like on PC:


 
I really don't know what to say. No wonder why you people care so much about appearance. Meh; just what the fuck ever.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2013)

brown & bloom


----------

